

Nixie: the drone that flies and takes a picture of you - jjallen
http://www.flynixie.com

======
darklrd
Amazing concept.

~~~
flynixie
Thanks!

------
jijojv
Awesome video

~~~
flynixie
Thanks so much! - Team Nixie

